# cdemu

## (l)user

Mam problemy z czyms co nazywa sie cdemu. Kiedy probuje zaladoac modul wywala takie bledy:

```

# insmod cdemu

Using /lib/modules/2.4.21/kernel/fs/cdemu/cdemu.o

/lib/modules/2.4.21/kernel/fs/cdemu/cdemu.o: unresolved symbol cdrom_open

/lib/modules/2.4.21/kernel/fs/cdemu/cdemu.o: unresolved symbol cdrom_release

/lib/modules/2.4.21/kernel/fs/cdemu/cdemu.o: unresolved symbol register_cdrom

/lib/modules/2.4.21/kernel/fs/cdemu/cdemu.o: unresolved symbol cdrom_ioctl

/lib/modules/2.4.21/kernel/fs/cdemu/cdemu.o: unresolved symbol cdrom_media_changed

/lib/modules/2.4.21/kernel/fs/cdemu/cdemu.o: unresolved symbol unregister_cdrom

```

Najsmieszniejesze jest to ze czasem (choc rzadko) uda sie zaladowac ten modul poprawnie  :Smile:  i wtedy wszystko dziala jak nalezy. Jakies sugestie?

----------

## arab79

 *(l)user wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Najsmieszniejesze jest to ze czasem (choc rzadko) uda sie zaladowac ten modul poprawnie :) i wtedy wszystko dziala jak nalezy. Jakies sugestie?

 

A skadzes to wytrzasnął i do czego jest ci to tak na prawde potrzebne? /dev/loopX nie starczy?

----------

## (l)user

No jakto skad? Z portage  :Smile: 

```

#emerge cdemu

```

Czesto mam potrzebe zamountowania sobie obrazu w formacie *bin. A przekonwertowywanie tego przy pomocy bin2iso jest co prawda skutecznym ale  ani najszybszym ani najwygodniejszym rozwiazaniem.

----------

## arab79

 *(l)user wrote:*   

> No jakto skad? Z portage :-) 
> 
> ```
> 
> #emerge cdemu
> ...

 

 *cdemu.sourceforge.net wrote:*   

> Current Release: 0.6-alpha
> 
> This release supports the 2.4 and 2.6 Linux kernels.
> 
> cdemu-0.6-alpha.tar.bz2

 

 *portage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> *  app-cdr/cdemu
> 
> ...

 

Cusz. chyba musisz poczekac na najnowsza wersje

albo recznie kompilowac. of koz o ile 2.6 uzywasz

----------

